# 12ft Ugly Stick (Surf/Spinning) for sale or trade $30 obo



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

This rod has just been sitting in my brothers garage untouched. If you have any light-Medium Heavy action gear to trade I am open to it but cash price is $30 OBO. Just getting it out of his hair.




mack


----------



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

Correction. Rod is a Casting rod model BWC.


----------



## bgbuckdwn (Jan 20, 2015)

One piece or 2? And will you ship?


----------



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

bgbuckdwn said:


> One piece or 2? And will you ship?


Sorry bgbuckdown. I am not interested in shipping. And yes it is a 2 piece.


----------



## SurfNbait (Mar 17, 2015)

Where are you located ?


----------



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

SurfNbait said:


> Where are you located ?


I'm in Newport News not too far from the JRB.


----------



## Mr. B (Jul 11, 2011)

Will you take $20 for it


----------



## james brady (Feb 5, 2014)

Im interested. Have cash or trade.


----------



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

Sale Pending.


----------



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

Sold. Thanks P&S. Please close


----------

